# Error message encountered



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I keep encountering this error message, when hitting various forums using the drop down menu (in purple skin).



> $bbuserinfo[username], you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Is your account awaiting activation? If you did not receive the activation e-mail after you registered, or changed your e-mail address, please CLICK HERE to request it to be resent to you. (Check your SPAM filters.)
> 
> Your e-mail address is not correct, or not valid, and you need to change it. Please CLICK HERE to enter into the USER CP area and update your e-mail address. (We suspend the account if so much e-mail bounces back. Spam filters? Old Address? ISP Blocking AVS Mail?)
> ...


When I back out to the main forum pages, I can click on the appropriate fora and are able to enter them. The error doesn't occur every time I use the drop down menu, but I've encountered it at least 4 or 5 times.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Same here. Particularly the DirecTV with Tivo forum.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It seems to be a problem with the forum jump box on the bottom of the forums. The top one works fine. Currently using the green theme.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> It seems to be a problem with the forum jump box on the bottom of the forums. The top one works fine. Currently using the green theme.


+1 (using purple theme). Top forum jump always works, bottom one gives the quoted error.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

Ruth said:


> +1 (using purple theme). Top forum jump always works, bottom one gives the quoted error.


It's still happening.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Me, too. If I try to forum jump, I get that error. I'm using Purple. It happened last night on my laptop and today at work.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, I just posted this myself because the thread title didn't jump out at me apparently.  I am using purple, too. Didn't think to check other colors.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Should be fixed now.


----------

